# BMST Update



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I came back a day or so early from the Bonneville Motorcycle Speed Trials so I can head up to Loring for The Harvest Event this upcoming weekend. Electric machinery at BMST included KillaJoule, Mobitec and a guy brought an Alta. (He's a dealer and wanted to play a bit I think.) Not sure of the Alta's speed (~90 mph maybe?). I seem to recall that he hit the measured mile at 100+ but the bike was getting hot and started cutting back. When I talked to him after one run he thought the error message was indicating the battery was getting hot. Spec says it's a 350V 5.8kWh pack. Very nice packaging and design; it's not a race bike but I'll bet it would be a real hoot just playing around.

The Mobitec machine was also there last year. I found out it's a loosely supported "factory" effort with input from some of the OEM's (or at least some of their employees). They didn't do much last year: the Yasa motors were mounted on each side of the rear axle and I think it was a direct drive although how they did it was not obvious. This year the motors were moved up inside the chassis (covered by bodywork) and they still didn't do much but IMHO it has a lot of potential. They were trying to get permission to attend the Colorado Mile where it should really shine. The major problem from what I see is that they made it a hardtail and the salt is so rough (as it was last year) that they just can't get the power down. 

I had the pleasure of helping out Eva Hakansson (and Bill Dube) with KillaJoule. After sorting through the inevitable salt-gremlins she eventually ran 244 mph which was the fastest speed of the meet as of yesterday afternoon. This was a yeoman effort given the condition of the salt and the wind. Valerie Thompson was there with the old Bub 7 streamliner (now just called the "Seven" I believe) and she had hardly made a pass due to wind. They had prepared an 11 mile course with various start points. Things were slow due to the single course, the heat was brutal (~100*F) with long lines. If you're on facebook you can check out some of KillaJoule's posts (pics, video, more detail) at Eva Hakansson Racing.


----------

